# Corrie, Mary & Motorhome!



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I could not believe my eyes :roll: 

Mary on corrie throwing out a bowl of grey water and washing hanging on the window of her motorhome, in a residential street!!!!

ITV should be ashamed. They are giving us a bad name!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi this must be on the 8.30 episode as I haven't seen it yet, we ought to all get together and email ITV :wink:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

In showroom condition as well, even on the front , just like the mechanics overalls on the other soap.

Mike


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And the washing was Bra's hanging.
I have to agree it does give us a bad name and Wild camping as well in a Street. :roll:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi this must be on the 8.30 episode as I haven't seen it yet, we ought to all get together and email ITV :wink:


I have


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> And the washing was Bra's hanging.
> I have to agree it does give us a bad name and Wild camping as well in a Street. :roll:


I know :roll:

I said to ITV that we would like French style "Aires" but we won't stand a chance if Councils think we will do that in residential streets.!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

zulurita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > And the washing was Bra's hanging.
> ...


Have you emailed ITV Rita ?


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*corrie*



zulurita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > And the washing was Bra's hanging.
> ...


This is fiction remember
Bri


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

it aint real.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

It might be fiction/soap call it what you will, but lets face it it should be a true representation of life.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh gerover it! but on saying that that loan shark looks pretty realistic!


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Briarose said:


> It might be fiction/soap call it what you will, but lets face it it should be a true representation of life.


I agree but I dont think it is
Bri


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mary did say that she wouldn't have a drink though as someone on the street had complained that she was blocking their light?!! :roll: :lol: So presumably she was moving and taking the bras with her...?!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

I never throw anything out of my window! LOL. Interesting though that the featured van is a 795 with a U lounge, so the sink is at the front!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It might be fiction but the subjects they cover is true to life and they go to great lengths to get it right --as they are with Sally's cancer.
So it will give us a bad name, they should cover the story correctly ---How many times have you camped in the Street with Fran's bras hanging out of the window Chris Green :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Yes  I have.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GypsyRose said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mary did say that she wouldn't have a drink though as someone on the street had complained that she was blocking their light?!! :roll: :lol: So presumably she was moving and taking the bras with her...?!!


Oh well I wonder how many of our neighbours, will now be on the bandwagon ref light :wink:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*corrie*



Briarose said:


> GypsyRose said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mary did say that she wouldn't have a drink though as someone on the street had complained that she was blocking their light?!! :roll: :lol: So presumably she was moving and taking the bras with her...?!!
> ...


Maybe the ITV will counter back with this
Bri


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

only once mavis.lol


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> And the washing was Bra's hanging.


Oh,..........I thought that they were some sort of auxillary braking system, ie like drogue chutes deployed by fast jet aircraft to assist braking.

No?

Oh well, never mind, eh? They did look a lovely shade of cerise though.

I must admit, I never saw any grey waste being discarded. Anyway, why didn't she just open the waste tank valve over a drain? Probably not enough dramatic effect no doubt. :lol:

Jock. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Has anyone got a link to watch this?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > And the washing was Bra's hanging.
> ...


I wouldnt have thought you watched Corrie Jock :lol: :lol: 
You even knew the colour of the bras well done :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mantrap for Norris

dave p


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Has anyone got a link to watch this?


Try ITV2 midnight-ish

(God what am I doing contributing to this thread? :lol: :lol: ))


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Briarose said:


> It might be fiction/soap call it what you will, but lets face it it should be a true representation of life.


Why should it ?? Its Fiction !!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our late son used to love Corrie.
Everyone in our small community is represented in it , he would say.


God bless ena ,minnie and whats her name.
I saw the first episode in glorious black and white.

dave p


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Here's the evidence 8)


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*corrie*

so come on own up who lent them the van lol


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> I wouldnt have thought you watched Corrie Jock :lol: :lol:
> You even knew the colour of the bras well done :lol: :lol:


I try not to Mavis, but ours isn't a big house, with only one comfortable seating area. :wink:



KJ_1336 said:


> so come on own up who lent them the van lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

And while we are scrutinising this episode, is that the same registration that she took off in, a few months ago? :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

KY08 MYC---Jock :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://coronationstreet.wikia.com/wiki/Coronation_Street_in_2009

Im going to sleep looking -- :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

I wonder if this is the very same van as put in an appearance in the summer? I seem to recall either seeing a Glossop Caravans sticker on it, or reading somewhere, probably on here, that was the case.

I could be wrong.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mmm - the anti wildcampers could have a right old field day with this clip!8O

Seriously though, although it is ONLY fiction there are plenty of gullible viewers who believe that the characters and what goes on in the street is REAL and so as many have already said, the producers do have a responsibility to get their facts straight. This little mishap may seem a trivial one compared to some story lines but nevertheless, it was an image that we motorhomers who like to wildcamp and are responsible about how we dispose of our waste and where we park object to! We don't need any EXTRA ammunition fired at us now do we? 
Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.touringandtenting.com/fo...torhome-show/page__mode__threaded__pid__23566

Edited as I have the wrong year 2004 not 2009 but this show is held in Manchester in January so has a Connection to Corrie and they did win it in January so did Glossip Caravan loan the Motorhome.???


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> I wonder if this is the very same van as put in an appearance in the summer? I seem to recall either seeing a Glossop Caravans sticker on it, or reading somewhere, probably on here, that was the case.


Hence my question above earlier Russell.



locovan said:


> KY08 MYC---Jock :lol: :lol:


Thanks Mavis,

That is the Reg No of the MH used in last night's episode, but is it the same Reg No she drove off in last summer? I doubt it somehow, unless they use it whilst filming on location .

Didn't she win the MH earlier in the year, in a competition of some sort? If so it would have been an 09 Reg.

Like I say, I try not to watch the street. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I have plenty space on my motorhome windows for any (single) ladies who wish to hang up their bras...............

David


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

locovan said:


> Welcome to the revamped Caravan & Motorhome Show at Manchester GMEX during
> 22-25 January, in association with the Manchester Evening News. The show
> will be opened by former Coronation Street actress Tracy Shaw who will be
> appearing with the Caravan Club on their stand at 10am on 22 January.
> ...


Hate to be picky Mavis, but that link, when opened, relates to 2004. This year's show (I have a magazine advertising flyer in front of me) is from the 21st January to the 24th January - with no mention of any Coronation Street stars guesting at the event. Just in case anybody is planning on going to the show.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Very funny storyline though, loved the bit when she was parked lurking round the corner like some kind of stalker!

Nice Autotrail??


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

jimmyd0g said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the revamped Caravan & Motorhome Show at Manchester GMEX during
> ...


Sorry I was just trying prove that the Motorhome was a link to Manchester and Corrie which I thought was last Jan and thats when it was won By the pair in Corrie and just proving the Manchester conection.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have trailed through so many back episodes to find a picture to prove that it is the same Motorhome that I dont want to see another episode of the Soap.
I have found a picture of the inside.
http://primetime.unrealitytv.co.uk/coming-up-on-coronation-street-18/

Travel down until you see a photo of Norris kissing Mary.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> I have trailed through so many back episodes to find a picture to prove that it is the same Motorhome that I dont want to see another episode of the Soap.


Mavis, you are a martyr to the cause. :lol:

If she won that MH in January 09, then it would have been a 58 Reg. The one in the recent episode is an 08 reg, which was registered between March and Sept 2008. It's all academic of course, as although it's shown in colour, it doesn't make it real. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Can you tell that I am bored? :wink: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I have trailed through so many back episodes to find a picture to prove that it is the same Motorhome that I dont want to see another episode of the Soap.
> ...


You are correct --so they havent got it right have they Jock.
Mary won it in Jan 09 so the Reg is wrong for the story line.
I cant wait for the snow to go as I have to get out more :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> Jock.
> You are correct --so they havent got it right have they Jock.
> Mary won it in Jan 09 so the Reg is wrong for the story line.
> I cant wait for the snow to go as I have to get out more :lol: :lol:


Thanks Mavis. I need to get out more often too. :lol:

Off out now though to drive my old jallopy bus, and it has just started snowing, but very light and fine, and not settling.

TTFN Mave, :wink:

Jock.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This is the response from ITV.com re: Mary and her waste water.

"Thank you for your e-mail regarding Coronation Street and I will of course pass your comments onto our production team. Successful serial drama such as Coronation Street depends on realistic characterisation. As in real life there are characters in drama that occasionally do behave very badly. They are not intended to be role models and we do not believe they are seen as such. Notwithstanding, we have a responsibility as programme makers to ensure that where characters act unreasonably or illegally their actions are not seen to be condoned. Mary’s pouring waste water out of her camper van window is part of the irrational behaviour she is starting to show, where this goes to I’m not at liberty to say however our viewers would never conclude from this scene that motor home owners behave in such an unacceptable manner; they accept Coronation Street for what it is, a continuing drama serial and not a drama documentary. Wrong doers, as we know, always live under the “Sword of Damocles” and at some time in the future they do pay the price for their misbehavior. Once again thank you for contacting us and I do hope this issues do not spoil your future enjoyment of Coronation Street. If you would like to take this matter further, you can contact our regulatory body, Ofcom at Riverside House, 2a Southwark Bridge Road, London, SE1 9HA.

Yours with Best Wishes, David Nugent, Coronation Street."


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

OMG! I bet mad Mary gets arrested for contaminating the environment and carted off by GRIMEBUSTERS! Mark my words from now on we motorhomers, will be booed and hissed at by members of the jeering public! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*response*



zulurita said:


> This is the response from ITV.com re: Mary and her waste water.
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail regarding Coronation Street and I will of course pass your comments onto our production team. Successful serial drama such as Coronation Street depends on realistic characterisation. As in real life there are characters in drama that occasionally do behave very badly. They are not intended to be role models and we do not believe they are seen as such. Notwithstanding, we have a responsibility as programme makers to ensure that where characters act unreasonably or illegally their actions are not seen to be condoned. Mary's pouring waste water out of her camper van window is part of the irrational behaviour she is starting to show, where this goes to I'm not at liberty to say however our viewers would never conclude from this scene that motor home owners behave in such an unacceptable manner; they accept Coronation Street for what it is, a continuing drama serial and not a drama documentary. Wrong doers, as we know, always live under the "Sword of Damocles" and at some time in the future they do pay the price for their misbehavior. Once again thank you for contacting us and I do hope this issues do not spoil your future enjoyment of Coronation Street. If you would like to take this matter further, you can contact our regulatory body, Ofcom at Riverside House, 2a Southwark Bridge Road, London, SE1 9HA.
> 
> Yours with Best Wishes, David Nugent, Coronation Street."


A very good and sensible response I would say
Bri


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Rita a great response from David Nugent.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> This is the response from ITV.com re: Mary and her waste water.
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail regarding Coronation Street and I will of course pass your comments onto our production team. Successful serial drama such as Coronation Street depends on realistic characterisation. As in real life there are characters in drama that occasionally do behave very badly. They are not intended to be role models and we do not believe they are seen as such. Notwithstanding, we have a responsibility as programme makers to ensure that where characters act unreasonably or illegally their actions are not seen to be condoned. Mary's pouring waste water out of her camper van window is part of the irrational behaviour she is starting to show, where this goes to I'm not at liberty to say however our viewers would never conclude from this scene that motor home owners behave in such an unacceptable manner; they accept Coronation Street for what it is, a continuing drama serial and not a drama documentary. Wrong doers, as we know, always live under the "Sword of Damocles" and at some time in the future they do pay the price for their misbehavior. Once again thank you for contacting us and I do hope this issues do not spoil your future enjoyment of Coronation Street. If you would like to take this matter further, you can contact our regulatory body, Ofcom at Riverside House, 2a Southwark Bridge Road, London, SE1 9HA.
> 
> Yours with Best Wishes, David Nugent, Coronation Street."


Bl##dy hell Rita, you don't hang about, do you? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done for having a go, but to be honest, I wouldn't have expected much more than, their reply. :wink:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Briarose said:


> It might be fiction/soap call it what you will, but lets face it it should be a true representation of life.


Nah, *can't agree with that statement*, all these media people are concerned about is the Holy Grail which in television terms is *'Viewing Figures*' they don't care *what moral or immoral story lines they put out*, anything controversial gets viewing figures up, so let's have all the cast having illecit affairs, lying and deceiveing one another, and generally behaving like Nero while burning Rome. Let's face it the producers and script writers *probably behave like this in their 'real lifes' so they assume everyone else does.*

Somebody said it's not real which has an element of truth, but it's also only what the script writers and producers *want to portray people as *and that in turn comes from their *delusinal minds *which in turn comes from smoking *you know what *:roll:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > This is the response from ITV.com re: Mary and her waste water.
> ...


I din't expect much :wink:

Just wanted to let them know that us motorhomers are watching :wink: Also didn't want to condone bad practice :wink:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

locovan said:


> It might be fiction but the subjects they cover is true to life and they go to great lengths to get it right --as they are with Sally's cancer.
> So it will give us a bad name, they should cover the story correctly ---How many times have you camped in the Street with Fran's bras hanging out of the window Chris Green :wink:
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Come on now, get real, we use ramps to get a "lift up front". :lol: :lol:


----------

